# Echocardiograms with bubble studies



## shupe888 (Aug 20, 2008)

I need verification on the procedure that is billed for the bubble study. Our practice is going to be doing these. I know we need to bill 93307,93320,93325
I also think we need to bill the 90774 for the agitated saline along with the hcpcs code for the saline. Correct? Nothing has changed on this?

Thanks
Deborah Shupenis


----------



## stgregor (Aug 20, 2008)

That sounds correct to me. The hospital has specific codes for bubble/contrast echos, but not the physician side.


----------



## tkrainatz (Aug 20, 2008)

*bubble study codes vs reg codes*

I have been told that a bubble study is 93303 93320 93325, but that it is better to bill the 93307, is this true?


----------

